# Wrexham



## Alfieharley1

Any detailers located in and around wrexham / Chester. A fellow insignia owner has asked the question. Preferably someone who has a unit & website please to look over. Needs to be a special detail as the car is being used for his wedding.

Thank you


----------



## Darlofan

CLB valeting on Wrexham industrial Estate too. Nice shop there if you need anything as well.:thumb:


----------



## msv

Is the wedding this Saturday 13th by any chance?


----------



## Alfieharley1

Don't know lol. I just thought id help a fella insignia member out and ask the question on here


----------



## SiGainey

Darlofan said:


> CLB valeting on Wrexham industrial Estate too. Nice shop there if you need anything as well.:thumb:


Spot on bloke, I get all my supplies from him too. The glass repellant for the windows is excellent!


----------

